# For the record - - Oven usage



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess I feel compelled to post this due to all the craziness that is going on around here lately............and Bubba's recommendation to use the oven is what prompted me out of the closet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I give a lot of people a hard time about finishing stuff in the oven that started on the smoker..........I do that in jest.  I don't care how or where you finish your cooking........or where you started it for that matter........I always assumed that 1. no one really cared what my opinion was and 2. that most people would take it for what it is........a little ball busting.

I have been surprised on the amount of PMs I have recieved both in support of the "no ovens allowed" and against it.  Both make me laugh because I never really assumed that anyone would take it too seriously.

I cook with charcoal and wood and what I start in the smoker, finishes in the smoker.  It is not becuase I am opposed to oven usage, but rather I that I enjoy smoking and the challenges it presents.  I like knowing how to handle every situation that comes up to keep the smoker going and the temps steady..........if it rains, I just get wet, if it gets late, I break out a light, etc but the food isn't going in the house until it's done.

Richtee called me a thow back......or held back.  LOL  (I don't remember for sure) but that was funny to me.  As I posted and PMd, I cook on a Stumps and that holds temps steadier than the oven........not much of a throw back..........and I wasn't offended.........it is almost cheating like you gas and electric users.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyhow........rambled long enough.  Thanks for your time.  Please remember, when in doubt, assume I am joking, if you don't know (and actually care) then post or PM me.

Just wanted to clear my part of the air.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Why do you have to be such a jerk ;)


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

I never was until I met you.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

I made a good impression!


----------



## oscarsroost (Jun 30, 2008)

I want to know what you think of us pellet heads. I don't like being left out.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

You aren't even worth a thought.


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

Jerk


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

OMG..I think I peed a little!


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 30, 2008)

I've used the oven once.....but don't tell anyone, my less than adequate reputation would be in question.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

Your secret is safe with me.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to visit chat again....it's been awhile and I've obviously missed some things.


----------



## davenh (Jun 30, 2008)

Come on..fess up..you don't have an oven do you..another case of oven envy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Funny chit that there is a need to defend a an opinion on oven use..LOL. 



*Disclaimer: I may, or may not, smoke on a stick burner, an electric, my gas grill, frying pan, easy bake oven (ya the kid's one with the light bulb), any other heat generating device and may, or may not, use my regular oven. I take my rights to use, or not use, these items very seriously. I may, or may not, sometimes joke about these things but do reserve the right to be serious, or not be serious, about them if the situation arises. I maybe joking right now, or maybe not, I do retain my rights whether or not to fully disclose my joking status. I may, or may not, laugh hysterically at any correspondences received on the subject. BTW..this is a joke.   *


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

I know........I really debated on even posting any of this nonsense.  There is probably no need, but I will sleep better at work today.


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

Easy Bake....Hah!  Hmmm  maybe for jerky eh?  :{)


----------



## gooose53 (Jun 30, 2008)

So will my co-worker!!!


----------



## davenh (Jun 30, 2008)

Now that would make some for some funny q-view


----------



## davenh (Jun 30, 2008)

You don't work at the nuke plant do ya? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

No, I'm a pilot.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

hehehe, thats funny, I don't care which airline you fly!



this "walkin on eggshells" is gettin old aint it?


----------



## vlap (Jun 30, 2008)

YES!!!


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

That's freakin' Fatback putting the shells on the floor in front of my oven so I can't sneak anything in there!

CRUNCH!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

No, I am blocking the oven so you will give some love to "THE BEAST"


----------



## richtee (Jun 30, 2008)

Ahhh... OK... I get it!  Sorry  a bit slow today  heh... yanno...I'm making a call in a few to Bro. It's time to get the electronics in that thing.  Well, past time  heh.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 30, 2008)

yeah rich, when ya gonna wake the" BEAST"?


BEAST!

BEAST!

BEAST!


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

A bit.


----------

